# Gas Boiler Replacement - Price



## simp (23 Oct 2010)

Hi:-

Out old gas boiler has given up the ghost so we are looking to replace it.

Have had two quotes so far - each person reckoned that our small (700ft2) redbrick house would not be worth putting a combi boiler - or heating controls into - so we're looking at a small condenser boiler to run 4 rads and a hot-press.  Our hose is well insulated, so boiler is not used so much.

Quote number 1 was for approx €2,500 - and involved a Glow-worm Flexicom HX 12kw.

Quote number 2 was also for approx €2,500 - and involved a Worcester Bosch Greenstar RI 12kw - this came with a 10 year warantee on parts and heat exchanger.

We are getting more quotes next week - but does anyone have any idea if this is a decent ballpark?

Thanks!


----------



## Towger (24 Oct 2010)

The Bosch is a quality product, thats why they are giving the 10 year warranty. I have a older Glowworm, there is a design fault with the pilot light and the PCB had 3 dry joints then it finally failed.


----------



## tiger (24 Oct 2010)

quotes seem a little high.
I had quotes recently, Bord Gais were the cheapest.
Worchester Bosch was €2450, other boilers were €150 cheaper, BUT
I was having the boiler relocated so a new flue/plume was needed & some pipe work.
Boiler was 15KW, so slightly bigger (but probably not alot in price).
Based in Dublin.


----------



## tiger (24 Oct 2010)

jpoj10 said:


> there are cheap gas boilers found in net, try to browse in the net


don't forget it has to be installed by a registered gas installer
[broken link removed]


----------



## simp (24 Oct 2010)

Both quotes come from registered gas installers.

Quote #1 was from Bord Gais, €2,539.43 for the glow-worm 12KW.

We're not having the boiler moved or anything - so the higher price seems strange...

But good to know that Bord Gais are relatively competitive.

We'll get some more quotes next week...


----------



## potnoodler (24 Oct 2010)

Im in the exact same situatiuon, boiler went under 2 weeks ago, have done a lot of legwork into it , I looked  further afield and have came up with an awful big difference , I've given the chance to the Irish suppliers to compete but none have came up trumps.
So unfortunately as much as I would love to keep the money in our economy I'm sure as hell not going to pay a 50% premium for the privilage. 

Check ur pm if u want a copy of my quote,  the price you've got seem to be awful expensive especially for such a small boiler


----------



## tiger (24 Oct 2010)

I had mine done during the summer, so maybe it's cheaper then?


----------



## DGOBS (24 Oct 2010)

Hi guys, most of the decent installer I know at the minute average 1800-2000 for supply and fit a new boiler (Worchester,Veissmann,Intergas, not cheap boilers all good quality stuff) so feel 2500 is high in comparison!

This price does not include controls upgrade.


----------



## simp (25 Oct 2010)

Thanks - we're still looking for other quotes - and if anyone would care to recommend a supplier/fitter in the Dublin area, please PM me.


----------

